# MAC Moisturizer??



## Tyari (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I'm looking for a really good, rich moisturizer for my skin. I have sensitive, acne-prone skin. Currently I use Dr. D. Schwab Ginkgo Moist w/ AHA and I like it, but I'd like something really rich and indulgent for my face. I have a sample of MAC Studio Cream and I like it so I'm considering that but I've only used it for a couple of days so that's not enough time for me to know if it will break me out. I used Philosophy for 4-5 weeks and then I started breaking out and it would not stop until I stopped using it. Even then, I had to just use water on my face and finally it went away. I mean I had big, clusters of pimples that started on my chin and worked up the right side of my face. I mean it, it was hideous!!!!!

I'd like to know if anyone else has used MAC moisturizers and what type of luck you'd have. Can you please help me out?

Not just MAC either.

What type skin do you have? What moisturizer are you using? What do you like and dislike?

I really appreciate it Ladies!!!


----------



## Doya G (Apr 13, 2009)

I also have super dry skin.

I use L'Oreal mosturizer, banana boat sun screen. and drinking lots n lots of water. in just 3 days, it has made a big difference. i think its water. i guess i was super dehydrated.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 13, 2009)

Oops!! I meant to say that I have *oily*, sensitive, acne-prone skin


----------



## Doya G (Apr 13, 2009)

lol..sorry can't help you in there.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 13, 2009)

Biotherm is my answer to everything.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 15, 2009)

I used and still use MAC's skincare. Studio Moisture Cream is amazing, and all I can tell you is that it didn't break ME out. I am a believer that everyone's skin is a little different and can be sensitive to different formulas even if 90% of people don't break out on it.

Just a stinky matter of trial and error I think, but from past experience with MAC's skincare, I think you should be safe!


----------



## ilovehuhu (Apr 15, 2009)

I love Biotherm..You can have a look at the one i try.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used and still use MAC's skincare. Studio Moisture Cream is amazing, and all I can tell you is that it didn't break ME out. I am a believer that everyone's skin is a little different and can be sensitive to different formulas even if 90% of people don't break out on it. 
Just a stinky matter of trial and error I think, but from past experience with MAC's skincare, I think you should be safe!

Yup! I always happen to be in that 10%, too!! So far, so good with the MAC Studio Moisture cream, though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 17, 2009)

you can always try natural product,it could be that you have problem with all the chemicals and preservative they put on the cosmetic,some peoples are allergic to marine extracts,so at least with natural stuff you rule out the chemical and preservatives

i do also have a sensitive skin,and i have to buy natural shower gel or bar ,because i get my skin all dry and it scratch.

now my mother that used to have very sensitive skin loved the khiel s moisturizer,she loved the panthenol cream

and the other moisturizer in the jar,they also have big size sample,maybe you could tell the girl you have allergy,and she will give you 2 or 3 samples of each products,hth.


----------



## Alley 13 (Mar 31, 2011)

I use MAC studio and its AWESOME ! A little pricey but so worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

